# resizing internet explorer windows



## pogue2881 (Nov 8, 2004)

Can anybody help me with resizing Internet explore windows, I've tried resizing it but it wont stay when i open a link in a new window. Every time I open a link in a new window the window opens up just slightly smaller than maximized. I want the window to be relatively small when it is minimized ever time i open a link in a new window with out having to physically shrink the window every time.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Try this:

Right click any URL and select Open in a New Window.
Go back to the first IE6 window you opened and close it.
Return to the second window and manually drag it to the size you want.
Close this second window, using the close box.
All IE6 windows should now open at that size.


----------



## pogue2881 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have tried resizing and then closing the all the windows, however the window automatically returns to its previous size of being just smaller than a maximized window.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

You have to hold down the shift key while closing the window


----------



## pogue2881 (Nov 8, 2004)

i have tried holding the shift key down but still the window wont stay resized.


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Hava a look here

http://www.onecomputerguy.com/ie_tips.htm#default_size

under the heading Restoring the Default Window Size in Internet Explorer


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

if you don't want to mess with the registry a workaround is to right click on an empty part of your desktop, chose properties>desktop>customise desktop, uncheck IE in the desktop icons box to remove IE from your desktop and then go to the iexplore.exe file in your program files and create a shortcut to it on your desktop, you can then right click on it and you will have all the usual options - not internet options - as you would normally get right clicking on the IE desktop icon -, go to properties and change the run option from normal window to maximized window.
ian


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Here is something for you to try if you haven`t already figured out your problem. It is a small freeware program called sizer. It is found here http://www.brianapps.net/sizer.html scroll down the page untill you see download and install, then click on sizerinst.exe for the download.


----------

